# Can i take creatine at a young age?



## Jones101 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm currently 16 years old and I've been wondering for quite sometime now if taking creatine at a young age is bad for you. I've heard that its bad for your kidneys. I am looking to start taking creatine in the next few days and i'm wondering if its ok to do so. And If i do start taking it when should i take it, daily?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't see a problem at 16. Lots of water, skip the loading phase IMHO. 4 weeks on, 2 weeks off is what I did while on it.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

I really dont see a reason to take it. Especially if you are just starting out. Try it all on your own for a while and see what happens. I personally got my first batch of creatine at 17 and I loved it, but I had been training for 3 years at that time.


----------



## Jones101 (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> I really dont see a reason to take it. Especially if you are just starting out. Try it all on your own for a while and see what happens. I personally got my first batch of creatine at 17 and I loved it, but I had been training for 3 years at that time.


Well i've been working out for about a year now and i've seen some very good gains, i'm just thinking that creatine will help me take advantage of that.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Again you are only 16 and if I had to do everything over I wouldnt touch anything other than vitamins until I was atleast 20. Just giving me my 2 cents. For some reason I bet Trouble would have a reason why you shouldnt.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Nov 17, 2006)

im 16 and iv been taking creatine since late 14 early 15.... it helped a lot. give it a try


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Didn;t do much for me, I've tried BN's CEE and Kre-Alkalyn's mono


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Why would you take creatine at 14 or 15? Thats just dumb.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 17, 2006)

I wouldn't use creatine, unless you are having extreme difficulties in maintaining weight gains.  You indicate that you're progressing nicely.  Don't use it; it pushes nitrogen cycling hard, and in young growing bodies that already are moving at nearly maximum metabolic rates (max is about 18-19), its not necessary.  In your mid-20s, yeah, I would.  Don't need it presently..and it would be a little hard on kidneys and liver, considering that you probably already use shakes for protein supplement.

I agree with Double D.  Save your money, you won't benefit much from it.  Exception would be if you were sedentary and carried a lot of bodyfat before you began weight training.  Then, a very small dose might be helpful.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Why would you take creatine at 14 or 15? Thats just dumb.



why's that dumb? u saying theres something dangerous with creatine? then why did u take it?


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Its dumb for the obvious reason that trouble stated. I apologize I dont mean to call something dumb, its just not smart is all. Your body is growing anyways at 14 or 15, no need to add something like creatine to the mix.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 18, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> why's that dumb? u saying theres something dangerous with creatine? then why did u take it?




One thing to learn is, when Trouble speaks we listen. Please take note.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Nov 18, 2006)

so creatine only harms ppl at the age 14-17 and does good things for older ppl? weird
if it was that dangerous wouldnt you think it would be banned by high shcool sports, rec sports    ext......


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

It woudnt so much harm ya, it is more of a matter of you really wouldnt get anything from it. Reread what trouble wrote.


----------



## linebacker54 (Dec 9, 2006)

actually my friend he just turned 16 he takes creatine and hes already really swole so ya it does work


----------



## Double D (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh it works, but it sure would make sense to read what Trouble posted about it. There is no debate that creatine doesnt work. The debate is its not needed by youngsters such as yourself.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Again you are only 16 and if I had to do everything over I wouldnt touch anything other than vitamins until I was atleast 20. Just giving me my 2 cents. For some reason I bet Trouble would have a reason why you shouldnt.


d's right. At 16, you're a boatload full of testosterone. If anything will help you grow, it's puberty. I think at this point it might be wasteful. Spend your money on food and a good vitamin.


----------



## linebacker54 (Dec 10, 2006)

Trouble said:


> I wouldn't use creatine, unless you are having extreme difficulties in maintaining weight gains.  You indicate that you're progressing nicely.  Don't use it; it pushes nitrogen cycling hard, and in young growing bodies that already are moving at nearly maximum metabolic rates (max is about 18-19), its not necessary.  In your mid-20s, yeah, I would.  Don't need it presently..and it would be a little hard on kidneys and liver, considering that you probably already use shakes for protein supplement.
> 
> I agree with Double D.  Save your money, you won't benefit much from it.  Exception would be if you were sedentary and carried a lot of bodyfat before you began weight training.  Then, a very small dose might be helpful.



Do you think i should take creatine because I am finding it harder and harder to get my max up? Thanks


----------

